# John Deere BA 72 Work Site Pro



## marcsmith

Has anyone had any problems with the BA 72...

I had a problem in that on of the pivot pins sheared off.. It is the one that the Hydraulic ram is attached to that changes the direction of the sweeper....

I am only 3 months out of warranty so I am hoping JD will Goodwill the warranty. 

Heck the Machine only has 70 hours of total use, maybe 1/2 with broom on and running.


----------

